
Ask HN: Is hn.algolia broken? Any other options? - aprdm
Hey,<p>I&#x27;ve used https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com for a long time to search relevant topics in hacker news but lately it isn&#x27;t showing good results.<p>Just now I was looking for gantt charts stories by popularity in the last year and got nothing relevant back: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=gantt&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=pastYear&amp;type=story<p>Tried a few different things (custom time range over a long period of time for example) and nothing. Google is giving me much better results!<p>Same happened when I was looking into HAProxy articles... any other sites people use to search hacker news? Is it just me or is hn.algolia not as good anymore?
======
rococode
I'm not sure about any algolia problems, but is there any specific reason you
don't want to just use Google? (that's what I use to search HN) If you tack on
"site:ycombinator.com" it generally works great for site-specific searches.
You can do time ranges and more advanced searches as well.

------
redox_
(algolia employee speaking) Please don't hesitate to reach out to us using
support@algolia.com, we would love to better understand your issues and
ultimately improve the relevancy.

------
itronitron
looks like it is working now

